# Text über Programmierung, stimmt das etwa?



## prashanna (10. Feb 2013)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe einen kurzen Text über Programmieren geschrieben, wie findet ihr das, ist es akzeptabel? Der Text ist noch nicht fertig, das ist etwas wie ein Demo.



Spoiler



1.1	Was heisst Programmieren?
Unter Programmierung versteht man im Allgemeinen die Erstellung von Software zu einem bestehenden Problem. Man unterscheidet zwischen System- und Anwenderprogrammierung. Die Systemprogrammierung beschäftigt sich mit Software, die der Computer benötigt um zu funktionieren wie das Betriebssystem oder der Compiler. Unter Anwenderprogrammierung fallen alle Anwendungen/Programme, die zum Erstellen eines Problems programmiert wurden. Zum Beispiel die Textverarbeitung, die Grafikprogramme oder die Tabellenkalkulation.

1.2	Programmiersprache
1.2.1	Allgemein
Um eine Anwendung zu schreiben, benötigt man eine Programmiersprache, die  eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit einer natürlichen Sprache wie Englisch oder Deutsch hat. Der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen der beiden Sprachtypen ist die strenge geregelte Syntax (Grammatik) von der Programmiersprache. Die gegebenen Regeln kann man bei der Programmiersprache gar nicht anpassen oder erlaubt keine Abweichungen, was bei einer normalen Sprache nicht der Fall ist. 
Zum Beispiel:  

Natürliche Sprache: Falls er nicht da ist, muss man ihn anrufen

Boolean anwesend = true;
Programmiersprache (Java): If (anwesend == false){anrufen; }

Momentan haben beide Sprachen die gleiche Bedeutung. Aber ersetzt man jetzt das Wort “muss“  durch soll, kann oder könnte, hat der Satz wiederum eine andere Sinn, was bei den Programmiersprachen nicht funktioniert. Der Computer kennt da nur ja oder nein, True (wahr) oder False (falsch) resp.1 oder 0. 

Wie es so viele natürliche Sprachen gibt, gibt es auch unzählige Programmiersprachen. Öfter hört/liest man folgende Fragen, die ich hier mit Beispielen erklären will.

1. “Welche Programmiersprache ist die beste?“ oder “Welche ist die beste Programmiersprache der Welt?“.

Antwort: Zum Glück gibt es so was nicht. Wieso das so ist, möchte ich gern anhand eines Autonutzung erklären. Hier ein kleines Beispiel:

Für einen reichen Sportler ist ein Sportwagen (Lamborghini, Ferrari) das beste Auto, da der mehr auf der Strasse bewegt und Wendigkeit sowie Schnelligkeit bevorzugt. Für einen, der auf einem Berg wohnt und die Strasse holprig und steinig sind, wird zu einem SUV oder zum Geländewagen greifen. Seine Vorrausetzung wäre, dass der Kiste sehr robust und widerstandfähig sein soll. Ein Familienvater würde für ein Auto tendieren, das sehr viel Sicherheit bietet sowie wenig Benzin säuft zum Beispiel ein Familienwagen (Honda, Toyota). Wie man es sieht spielt da die Anwendung (Ort) sowie die eigene Wünsche einer zentralen Rolle. 

Es kommt auf die Anwendung sowie auf die eigenen Wünsche drauf an, welche Programmiersprache man auswählen will.



Ich danke schon voraus für guet sowie schlechte Feedback 

Gruss
Prashanna

PS: Meine Rechtschreibung ist noch nicht perfekt, ich arbeite noch dran


----------



## Cola_Colin (10. Feb 2013)

> die zum Erstellen eines Problems programmiert wurden



Wieso sollte man Probleme erstellen wollen? Zumindest in der Theorie sollen Programme Probleme lösen. Auch wenn es nicht selten viele neue Probleme aufwirft 




> Natürliche Sprache: Falls er nicht da ist, muss man ihn anrufen
> Programmiersprache (JAVA): If (anwesend == False){anrufen; }
> 
> Momentan haben beide Sprachen die gleiche Bedeutung. Aber ersetzt man jetzt das Wort “muss“ durch soll, kann oder könnte, hat der Satz wiederum eine andere Sinn, was bei den Programmiersprachen nicht funktioniert. Der Computer kennt da nur ja oder nein, True (wahr) oder False (falsch) resp.1 oder 0.



Falls er nicht da ist, darf man ihn anrufen
boolean anrufenErlaubt = !anwesend; // man darf anrufen, wenn er nicht anwesend ist

muss durch darf oder können oder ähnliches zu ersetzen ändert die Aussage, nicht die Grammatik. Das geht in Programmiersprachen natürlich auch.
Den Unterschied zwischen natürlichen Sprachen und Programmiersprachen will ich jetzt aber nicht ausmachen. Keine Ahnung was man da so schreiben könnte. Ich würde ja sagen dass die sich wie Äpfel und Birnen verhalten  Programmiersprachen geben im Endeffekt nur Befehle, natürliche Sprachen können etwas mehr.


----------



## xehpuk (10. Feb 2013)

Bist du dir bei 
	
	
	
	





```
Programmiersprache (JAVA): If (anwesend == False){anrufen; }
```
 sicher? Sieht für mich nicht nach Java aus.


----------



## prashanna (10. Feb 2013)

So. Jetzt sollte richtig sein :-D. 
@Collin danke für dein Feedback


----------



## Cola_Colin (10. Feb 2013)

Nicht wirklich:


```
Boolean anwesend = true;
 Programmiersprache (Java): If (anwesend == false){anrufen; }
```
boolean schreibt man klein.
if schreibt man klein.
anwesend == false stellt man als !anwesend dar.
anrufen soll vermutlich ein Aufruf einer Methode sein, die haben aber in java immer () dahinter.

Also:


```
boolean anwesend = true;
if (!anwesend) {anrufen();}
```


Oh und btw Colin schreibt man mit einem l


----------

